# BMW 320d Dual stage compound



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Black BMW, rock hard paint, we all know the score. 
The work was going to be long, tough and dusty. I ended up doing 2 separate compounding stages, one with the rotary for major correction and then one with the 3401 to tighten things up whilst still offering good correction itself. Both stagers with wool

Car in the prep area after its wash and decontamination

DSC_0137 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0138 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0139 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Looking a little flat under natural lighting. So its into the bay to be lit up for a better inspection

DSC_0145 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Rotary first

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0066 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

During 3401

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Much tighter

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Few 50/50's

DSC_0080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0083 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And some isolated scratches that needed improvement

DSC_0090 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0094 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0100 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0101 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After all the compounding the car and the surgery were very dusty, so the car was pulled out and jetwahsed down whilst the bay was swept. The car was then thoroughly wiped down with spies hecker prior to application of carpro essence.

DSC_0102 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0107 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0109 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Essence being applied

DSC_0119 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0125 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Great on the gloss trim too

DSC_0127 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

"making my way down town"

DSC_0132 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After buffing and sealant

DSC_0129 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0135 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0144 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0147 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0164 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0163 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0156 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0157 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0160 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Many thanks


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work as usual


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Wool followed by wool? Wow. No idea how you got such a great finish, when I use wool it does not finish anywhere near that good. What compounds were you using?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Wool followed by wool? Wow. No idea how you got such a great finish, when I use wool it does not finish anywhere near that good. What compounds were you using?


It was finished with carpro essence!

I do like wool on the 3401 though, it finishes out amazingly


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Another quality production by Mr Matt Rowe. You a machine!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice Matt, going to use Essence today any tips? I have Rupes yellow pads, the rest of my pads are at the garage, just doing a bit of testing first. Cheers


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Matt;
Amazing work as usual.

1- what compound you used with the wool pad?
2- did u apply Essence with 3401 or rotary and what type of finishing pad is used?

Thanks


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Super work :thumb: looks better than new


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, excellent work.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

cracking job


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mohebmhanna said:


> Hi Matt;
> Amazing work as usual.
> 
> 1- what compound you used with the wool pad?
> ...


Yes it was applied on the 3401, mostly black lake country ccs but there was also some crimson ht pads also


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice one Matt


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent job!
Congrats.
You are using a very small backing plate especially for 3401?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great finish as always mate. Cracking looking RS4 outside also


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

stefstef said:


> Excellent job!
> Congrats.
> You are using a very small backing plate especially for 3401?


No sir, the plate provided with the machine and 6" pads



Stu Mac said:


> Great finish as always mate. Cracking looking RS4 outside also


Coming to a studio near you


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fabulous job stang. Essence really does the business chum. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## black_e92 (Sep 2, 2015)

Great job on a great car :buffer: :wave:


----------

